# Token Corsa Frame



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this frame? Good? Bad?

http://www.tokenproducts.com/05htm/products.php?pc1id=38


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

drainyoo said:


> Anyone know anything about this frame? Good? Bad?
> 
> http://www.tokenproducts.com/05htm/products.php?pc1id=38


These framesets are being raced all over Southern California. From what I have seen, they look pretty nice. In fact, the one race I was at the guy who came in 3rd place in the Cat 3 Division was riding this exact frameset. Token makes their frames in the same factory as a lot of the big name brands out there. I don't know what thet sell for, but I would think it would be around $3000 complete with Dura Ace and some nice wheels.


----------



## LexTalionis (Feb 28, 2007)

any updates on this topic? any new reviews, news, data? I have an option to do an entire ride by them and curious about this Corsa (aka TK9827MQ)


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

thats a sexy bike... i honestly hated the big weave look.. kinda looks fake for some reason.. but its growin on me the token bike looks nice..


----------



## LexTalionis (Feb 28, 2007)

master2129 said:


> These framesets are being raced all over Southern California. From what I have seen, they look pretty nice. In fact, the one race I was at the guy who came in 3rd place in the Cat 3 Division was riding this exact frameset. Token makes their frames in the same factory as a lot of the big name brands out there. I don't know what thet sell for, but I would think it would be around $3000 complete with Dura Ace and some nice wheels.


I live and race (multi-sport) in SoCal (San Diego) for nearly 15 years and have never seen a single one of these frames on the road.... and I ride a lot. As a matter of fact, I am the only one i know that actually has any token parts.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a previous model. I believe it is basically the same bike. Mine is white carbon main frame and fork with black carbon stays. I have not had the opportunity to ride it much due to weather, short days, work and a back problem. The couple of rides I've gotten in have been good but not enough to give a true evaluation. In fact, due to a miscue when building the bike up, the shifting was poor for the first two rides. I'm happy so far and hope to get a few more rides in this fall if weather, time and health permit (supposed to be 57 here tomorrow, maybe I'll play hookey and get in a short ride, the back feels somewhat better). Right now, it's a more muted ride than my previous steel bike (shaped Columbus Zona Nivacrom) and acceleration seems snappier (it is several pounds lighter than my previous bike). I really need to get in some good climbing to give it an evaluation. That isn't likely until next spring.

One thing I was not happy about was the Token stem. I was torqueing it with a beam wrench to the proper specs and the threads stripped. I have yet to contact Token about this but my previous contacts with them have been very good. Prompt and helpful responses.

Edit, mine is not like the Corsa, which appears to be a tube frame joined by layups. Mine is just like the white carbon model, which is a tube frame joined by lugs, only with black carbon stays.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Interesting, this one looks almost identical to my KHS Flite Fusion Carbon frame, which I am really enjoying so far.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

I love mine so far (less than a month):


----------



## LexTalionis (Feb 28, 2007)

Vancemac said:


> I love mine so far (less than a month):


what do you think about the quality? I like that Corsa. got any others photos of it up close (front, back, sides) - I am curious in tubing style (ova, square) and chain stay and seat stay styles and you cannot tell from their site.

what size is that? is the only Token parts the frame or did you do other parts?


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

LexTalionis said:


> what do you think about the quality? I like that Corsa. got any others photos of it up close (front, back, sides) - I am curious in tubing style (ova, square) and chain stay and seat stay styles and you cannot tell from their site.
> 
> what size is that? is the only Token parts the frame or did you do other parts?


Quality is better than expected. In fact, if it had Orbea or Kuota decals (hint, hint), there wouldn't be anything to make you think otherwise. The internal cable routing is a nice touch. 

The BB, headtube, and downtube (16mm) are very beefy. The top tube (13mm) and seat tube (12mm) a little smaller (13mm), but still substantial. Everything is on the front triangle is very round. The chainstays and seatstays are shaped, and vary along their length. The chainstay arms near the BB are narrow, rounded rectangular, as are the arms at the top of the seatstays (that seatstay bridge is pretty unique -- I think it looks very cool). 

I bought the frame as a temporary replacement to hold me over until I buy a new big ticket bike next year. But it doesn't feel like a compromise at all. I'd be quite happy with this frame for the long term.


----------



## LexTalionis (Feb 28, 2007)

good to hear.

BTW, what size is it?


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

LexTalionis said:


> good to hear.
> 
> BTW, what size is it?


54 -- which is smaller than I usually ride, but the top tube is 55.5 so it has worked out perfectly.


----------



## Wildtype1969 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Love my Token*

This is a great quality frameset. I've ridden quite a few different frames and this one has great kick in a sprint due to the beefy front end. Also, I've had good support from Token and Procyclingdiscount.com where the frame was purchased.


----------



## LexTalionis (Feb 28, 2007)

wow.. if I did not know any better, I would say you stole my bike.. the one I built in Feb  right down to a wireless computer and picking of red pulleys. the thing is as about Token as you can make it...


----------



## Wildtype1969 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Very Nice*

Nice build. I just had to rebuild due to a crash. I also threw in Nokon cables in the red anodized and switched to an aluminum bar. Other than that our bikes are pretty close to twins. You've gotta love that paint job on the Corsa, very unique.


----------



## LexTalionis (Feb 28, 2007)

beauty of a bike. damn comfortable ride for me and very responsive. HUGE carbon fan. I did not know if I would like the big weave pattern, but I dig it. I waited a little longer to make sure I could get all of the same logo'd parts as they changed their logos (for example, look at your pot and mine). 

I love the carbon Token bars. hella comfortable for me. the whote bar tape and addle are key. looks tight. I tired Nokon housings 1 time and vowed never again. they will oxidize over time and look like shizznit and they can get kind of floppy... and, I weighed them and contrary to their - at the time - claim, they were heavier than just a nice shimano housing. I hated them personally. this ride is 100% for training, I race a totally different ride that is also almost all carbon, but much much lighter.

did you find that the rear brake cable housing coming out of the top tube is kind of at a sketchy angle? I did at first and my thigh hit it at every damn rotation. no so much now and not sure if I adapted to it or the housing became less stiff and curved in/over a bit as the cable running thorough it pulled a straighter line.

only issues are the cranks (their non drive side arm attachment method is archaic at best) and the hub body slips a bit (that is, I think the splines on the inside that fan out and sit in the recesses allotted for them which catch the hub body and allow the wheel to be turned by the cranks have a so so tolerance as I get weird issues where they just lurch forward harsh and fast like they lost traction on the hub wall/slots and jump to the next slot and catch).


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Where do you buy these Token frames?


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

they certainly look like "token" carbon fiber bikes to me...


----------



## Wildtype1969 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Where to buy Token? Go to...*

Buy from Ernie at Procyclingdiscount

www.procyclingdiscount.com

He is a standup guy and carries Token's full line of products. Tell him Paul sent ya!


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Those are pretty nice builds. Personally I don't like riding bikes with all those logos everywhere. It's just too tacky for my liking. I'd feel like a rolling billboard. Heck, if I were to ride something like that I would want to receive a check every month for the marketing. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

davcruz said:


> Interesting, this one looks almost identical to my KHS Flite Fusion Carbon frame, which I am really enjoying so far.


Leopard Cycles

.....


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

looks like those graphics were done in msword ^^^^^^^


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

davcruz said:


> Interesting, this one looks almost identical to my KHS Flite Fusion Carbon frame, which I am really enjoying so far.


Hmmm.

https://www.greatgocycles.com.tw/cgi-bin/productfn/pdt_detail_lst.pl?ProdID=97


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

rogger said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> https://www.greatgocycles.com.tw/cgi-bin/productfn/pdt_detail_lst.pl?ProdID=97


You got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*mhmmmm*



master2129 said:


> You got it. :thumbsup:


generic CF frame with swapped labels, what a suprise
put a known label on it and up the price
when will someone do a generic model??

Dr. Roebuck, lets start a company


----------



## Wildtype1969 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Decals on Word?*

S'OK, Chief, this is the only view you'll be lookin' at anyway.


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi guys..love the bikes. I was just fortunate to be given a pair of 50mm carbon/alloy clinchers. Due to this persistent rain I havent had a chance to test them out yet. Any thoughts?

Im busting to try them out!


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that this thread has remained unsullied by the
legion of CF haters, taiwan haters, and red-white and black haters.
Have I left out any hate sects? Nice looking bike.


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

*Another travelling billboard!*

Maybe not a token frame but the wheels have been great!


----------



## tim.yost (Aug 8, 2008)

*Ride for Monstr HealthCare/Token*

Draino,

I have intimate knowledge of this frame, I might be a little biased, but judge for yourself. I'm a cat2 masters racer, been racing as a cat2 for 18 seasons now under various sponsorships, and currently am sponsored by Token Products on my current team. In fact if you go to Token Product's USA web-site (http://www.tokenproductsusa.com/) and look at the snippet picture of a rider cornering on the Token Corsa frameset at the top of the page, the rider's legs are mine! Also, if you want more background, you can go to(http://www.tokenproductsusa.com/racing.html) for more info about our team and the token equipment we ride. 

Our token supplier in the usa is a guy called Ernie Mahlmann (www.procyclingdiscount.com), and I'd also highly recommend Ernie and his site! He's the real deal, and a great guy.

Currently I have two token frames and have riden and raced them hard for 2 years. (+8k miles/year, 28-30 elite and masters races/year for the last two seasons) I love the frames. I have an 07 Corsa, and an 07 CTT7 Carbon TimeTrial bike. I also have the Token carbon integrated aerobars and stem on my TT bike as well. 

The 07 Corsa in particular, is strong, light, and has riden and raced very reliably for now almost 2 full seasons without so much as a creak or groan. I'm not a small guy either, and pretty much a power/breakaway rider or TT rider (6ft, 170lbs). I can't say enough good things about Token's stuff and their support. Token is really interested in generating interest in the USA, both east and west coasts and have been hugely generous with our team.

I've been sponsored by several other companies over my career and raced full seasons on (Cannondale, Specialized, Vellum, Giant, Carerra and Token). I have no complaints and Token has been great to me and my team. The token corsa is the lightest of all these I've been on over the years. I'm enjoying their frame very much. (FYI - the Corsa build can be a bit tricky, due to the internal cable routing on the rear brakes, but you can do a little trick, and first thread a section of brake cable housing back through the frame as a guide, to accept the brake cable, then thread the cable, then back out the housing...)

Very satisfied here! And hoping for another season on their frames in 09 as well...
tim:thumbsup:


----------

